# Wanted: 8-speed cassette (V cheap or free, please)!



## 3narf (30 Apr 2017)

Hi

I just need a Shimano or compatible 8-sp cassette that I can use to determine the number of teeth I should use on my Orange to get decent chain tension (I use it as a singlespeed but it doesn't have horizontal dropouts).

I won't actually be using the cassette so it doesn't really matter how worn out it is.

I will, of course, cover costs!

Thanks, Andy


----------



## Sharky (30 Apr 2017)

If not using a chain tensioner, have you looked at "half link" chains?


----------



## Tommy2 (1 May 2017)

Would a 9 spd work?


----------



## keithmac (1 May 2017)

I use a chain tensioner on my Nuvinci hubbed bike, works very well!.


----------



## 3narf (1 May 2017)

Tommy2 said:


> Would a 9 spd work?


It probably would; I wouldn't need to lock it on. As long as freehub splines are the same it'd be fine!


----------



## 3narf (1 May 2017)

I'm going to use a guide on the top of the chainring. I am currently using a half link, but it's undergeared anyway so I'm going to buy a new cog (once I've determined the number of teeth which will give a decent tension (with or without half link!)!)...


----------



## Tommy2 (1 May 2017)

You want these? both 9 speed


Both shimano compatible, think 1 is 12-28 and the other is 12-25.

Maybe pass them on to someone on here when you're done if they're any good.
Pm me your details and I'll try to post them out tomorrow (if I can't do it tomorrow it will be the following Monday as I'm on a training course this week).


----------



## 3narf (1 May 2017)

Great, thanks T! PM'd you.

A


----------



## 3narf (4 May 2017)

Hi Tommy- wow, you were on the ball with those!

Please PM me an email address so I can PayPal you the postage...

Thanks again, A


----------



## Tommy2 (4 May 2017)

Don't worry I didn't incur any postage cost


----------



## 3narf (4 May 2017)

Well, I really appreciate it! Thanks, T!


----------

